# Anyone ever use this iron product?



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

This year I tried Scott's Green Max and can honestly say the color it turned was the darkest green I've ever attained. I've tried liquid iron and milorganite and this was head and shoulders better from a color standpoint. The product is 26-0-2 and had 5.X% iron. It costs $25 for 5k ft.

Surfing the net today I found this: Same breakdown but 7.x% iron and a fraction of the price.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/EXPERT-GARDENER-IRON-PLUS-5M/119304924

Thoughts?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It looks good initially but I want to see the label and what it has in it as far as fast/slow release. Can't seem to find the label online at all.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like it's a proprietary blend manufactured and distributed by WalMart. I would suggest  contacting them directly and seeing if you can get a response. Alternately, you could call them.

Be that as it may, the link you posted, it shows the product is no longer available. vOv


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I did find out that it's made by Pennington for what it's worth


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

It isn't showing as unavailable to me. ardon:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It showed available to me too. I would have to order it though.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

If you want the Scott's green max cheaper start checking Walmart stores between October-November for discounts on fertilizer. Last year I brought 25 bags for 2.50$ a bag. This is probably the best fertilizer I found.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I did find out that it's made by Pennington for what it's worth


Really?  I read this, and assumed it was made specifically for Wal-Mart Then again, I'd rather have it come from Pennington, and not CHYNAAA. :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I did find out that it's made by Pennington for what it's worth
> ...


After doing a little more digging it looks like all the "Expert Gardener" fertilizer is made by various companies. I found one made by Scotts and some other off brand.


----------

